# 읽다보니



## idialegre

I saw the following sentence:

이야기를 읽다보니 참 궁금해지네요

I think it means, "As I was reading the story, I got breathless from curiosity/suspense." (Although I don't understand why it would not be written in the past tense.)

But I don't understand the construction 읽다보니. Why is it not 읽어보니?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## vientito

http://www.koreangrammaticalforms.com/entry.php?eid=0000000772


----------



## idialegre

Thanks, vientito!


----------



## ddungbo

읽다보니 is more associated witht the interpretation that you are currently reading the book. It's not a rule or something, it's only my instincts working at the Korean phrases.(so take this with a grain of salt) 읽다보니 felt to be more of present, ongoing action. 읽어보니, on the other hand, in my opinion, should be more of a past, finished action. However, now that I rethink, I find it can also take on the present sense. And so does 읽다보니...  Ok, I suck but the general connotation I gave would probably hold true.

이야기를 읽다보니, (결말이) 참 궁금해지더군요. 
- As I was reading the book, I was really excited to see how it ends. 

이야기를 읽어보니, 참 잼있더군요.
- I finished reading the book, and I found it very interesting.

These two are the natural sounding to my ears.

Hope this helps and also that I was right. 

----

PS. Oops I went too far. The original was not the one I wrote above. Sorry.

이야기를 읽다보니 참 궁금해지네요

Ok, this one I would say is in present tense.

As I'm reading the book I'm dying to know how it ends. (or something like that)

Cheers.


----------



## idialegre

Thanks, ddungbo. You definitely do not suck.


----------

